# O meu site de meteo.



## maar3amt (12 Nov 2008 às 07:04)

Pois é pessoal cá está mais um apaixonado por meteorologia.
O meu site é http://tempo.gforum.tv .
Gostava de lançar um desafio aqui nesta comunidade...
Porque não construir um website onde reuna as informações actuais de todas as estações meteorológicas dos membros do forum.
Fica a ideia para um projecto amador cá do forum...



Cumps maar3amt


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 14:36)

maar3amt disse:


> Porque não construir um website onde reuna as informações actuais de todas as estações meteorológicas dos membros do forum.
> Fica a ideia para um projecto amador cá do forum...



É uma bela ideia  e eu também já tive a mesma há algum tempo (e até partilhei com alguns meteo-membros).
Em vez de se fazer o seguimento normal, cada uma escrevia num espaço próprio os dados actuais (para quem, no meu caso, não tem estações com ligação ao PC) e de uma forma geral aparecia esses dados num mapa de Portugal (mais ilhas claro).
Quanto aos extremos poderia ser feito da mesma forma...

Claro que é mais fácil falar do que fazer, pois fazer dá muito trabalho ....


----------



## maar3amt (12 Nov 2008 às 15:11)

Sim é verdade que fazer dá algum trabalho, mas este projecto podia ser de bastante interesse e utilidade.
Teria-mos de definir os dados a ser apresentados ao público e o resto (programação, etc) tudo se arranja.
Já vi que em um projecto amador poderia-mos obter resultados satisfatórios.


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2008 às 15:38)

Antes de mais Bem-vindo maar3amt
Penso que é uma exelente ideia


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 15:58)

*Dave* disse:


> É uma bela ideia  e eu também já tive a mesma há algum tempo (e até partilhei com alguns meteo-membros).
> Em vez de se fazer o seguimento normal, cada uma escrevia num espaço próprio os dados actuais (para quem, no meu caso, não tem estações com ligação ao PC) e de uma forma geral aparecia esses dados num mapa de Portugal (mais ilhas claro).
> Quanto aos extremos poderia ser feito da mesma forma...
> 
> Claro que é mais fácil falar do que fazer, pois fazer dá muito trabalho ....



Aprovo totalmente a ideia e penso que já haviamos discutido isso antes !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 16:00)

maar3amt disse:


> Pois é pessoal cá está mais um apaixonado por meteorologia.
> O meu site é http://tempo.gforum.tv .



Bem-vindo sejas a este fórum, *maar3amt*. 
Podias passar no tópico das apresentações (comunidade) para te conhecermos melhor.
Quanto ao teu site, acho-o muito interessante, especialmente o mapa de entrada interactivo ao passar do rato, com a descrição das condições em cada sede de distrito.


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2008 às 16:21)

Bem vindo ao fórum maar3amt.

A aplicação já existe, foi desenvolvida pelo Minho, brevemente entrará em testes reais. Ao início será uma coisa bastante simples, e com o tempo vai se melhorando. Quando houver novidades sobre o assunto informamos.


----------



## maar3amt (12 Nov 2008 às 16:27)

Ok vince.
Vamos aguardar então pela aplicação .


----------



## maar3amt (12 Nov 2008 às 16:30)

Vince não dá só para adiantar qual a base de programação é que está o minho a utilizar? Irá ser web based?

Cumps maar3amt


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 17:00)

maar3amt disse:


> Pois é pessoal cá está mais um apaixonado por meteorologia.
> O meu site é http://tempo.gforum.tv .



No meio de tudo isto, esqueci-me .
Bem vindo ao fórum e parabéns pelo site, está bom 




Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Aprovo totalmente a ideia e penso que já haviamos discutido isso antes !



Sim, é verdade .




Vince disse:


> A aplicação já existe, foi desenvolvida pelo Minho, brevemente entrará em testes reais. Ao início será uma coisa bastante simples, e com o tempo vai se melhorando. Quando houver novidades sobre o assunto informamos.



Obrigado pela informação


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2008 às 19:20)

maar3amt disse:


> Pois é pessoal cá está mais um apaixonado por meteorologia.
> O meu site é http://tempo.gforum.tv .
> Gostava de lançar um desafio aqui nesta comunidade...
> Porque não construir um website onde reuna as informações actuais de todas as estações meteorológicas dos membros do forum.
> ...



Bem vindo *maar3amt*

O teu site está interessanteJá agora só uma pergunta, qual a fonte da informação que é apresentada no teu site?


Abraço e ficamos a aguardar pelas tuas participações no meteoPT.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2008 às 19:25)

Vince disse:


> Bem vindo ao fórum maar3amt.
> 
> A aplicação já existe, foi desenvolvida pelo Minho, brevemente entrará em testes reais. Ao início será uma coisa bastante simples, e com o tempo vai se melhorando. Quando houver novidades sobre o assunto informamos.



Grande novidade
Ficamos então a aguardar pela aplicação.

Já agora só outra questão, em tempos, penso que por alturas da Balduína, foi apresentado um modelo meteoPT baseado no GFS...que é feito desse projecto?! Era bastante útil.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2008 às 19:33)

Parabéns pelo belo Fórum *maar3amt*!! É Grandinho!


Quanto ao novo "Site" (Ou Aplicação)... Acho que é uma idéia Brilhante, pois embora já existam outros locais de exposição de dados, este seria mais específico, e mais "Pessoal"!

Aguardo Ansiosamente pela Evolução!


----------



## maar3amt (12 Nov 2008 às 19:38)

Bom em principio o meu projecto conta com dados de provedores nacionais pois é só para testes.
Futuramente terei de contratar algum servico da accuweather ou coisa parecida.
Claro que se a gente consegui-se os dados de uma estação por distrito e se os membros o autorizasse teriamos todo o prazer de utilizar os dados das estações dos membros.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 20:02)

Brigantia disse:


> Já agora só outra questão, em tempos, penso que por alturas da Balduína, foi apresentado um modelo meteoPT baseado no GFS...que é feito desse projecto?! Era bastante útil.



O _meteopt_ fazia isso , porque é que eu não entrei para este fórum mais cedo!!!


----------



## joaoj (12 Nov 2008 às 21:22)

Boa Noite
magnifica a apresentação do site. Parabens.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Nov 2008 às 22:06)

maar3amt disse:


> Pois é pessoal cá está mais um apaixonado por meteorologia.
> O meu site é http://tempo.gforum.tv .



Bom projecto do gforum, um forum conhecido meu. 



Brigantia disse:


> Já agora só outra questão, em tempos, penso que por alturas da Balduína, foi apresentado um modelo meteoPT baseado no GFS...que é feito desse projecto?! Era bastante útil.



Não está esquecido. Em breve, novidades sobre os modelos GFS no meteopt.com

Vamos aguardar pacientemente...


----------

